# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  اموزش پروتئوس

## SEZAR.CO

با عرض سلام 
ین  نرم افزار در شبیه سازی و آنالیز مدارهای دیجیتالی، ICها، میکرو کنترلرها و  ... کاربرد فروانی دارد. به همین دلیل این پست را  به این نرم افزار  اختصاص دادیم
 پس بهتر است هرچه زود تر این برنامه را تهیه کنید
نگر نتوانستید به بنده پیام دهید تا لینکش را براتون بگذارم :چشمک:

----------


## SEZAR.CO

:چشمک: خب امیدوارم برنامه را تهیه و با موفقیت نصب کنید
بهتره قبل از شروع کار با منوی این برنامه اشنا شوید
خواستم یک چیزی تو میه های این براتون پیدا کنم ولی گفتم این را بگذارم بهتره اگه در این قسمت مشکلی داشتید با من در ارتباط بگذارید

----------


## mehran901

خب پی دی اف ش رو میذاشتی ...! چه کاریه...! پی دی اف خوبیه اینی که ازش عکس گذاشتی رو میگم!!

----------


## SEZAR.CO

اتفاقا خواستم بگذارم ولی چون اینایی که می خوام بگم تلفیقی از همشون و توی خیلی یاش چرت و پرت گفته 
همچنین در این حین می خوام یه پروژه هایی مثل ساخت شطرنج با avr و.....................اضافه کنم نگذاشتم
(در واقع می خوام توی این تاپیک یه گوشه ای از شبیه سازی و برنامه نویسی و.....را بهتون نگذاشتم 
اگه می خواهید pdf ها را براتون می گذارم
با تشکر

----------


## KING AMIN

با تشکر بنده بی صبرانه منتظر ادامه اموزش این برنامه هستم

----------


## SEZAR.CO

خیلی خوب بهتره یکم دیگه با منو ها اشنا شویم

----------


## SEZAR.CO

اگه مشکلی نیست پروژه اول شروع کنیم
(راه اندازی یک led)
شاید یه نظرتون این یک پروژه ساده بیاد ولی برای کسانی که تازه می خواهند شروع کنند خیلی خوب چون وقتی این پورژه را بتوانید به اتمام برسانید کار با کتاب خانه ها سیم کشی و...........را به خوبی یاد گرفته و ایرادتون برطرف میشود
ابتدا وارد محیط برنامه شوید
سپس وارد کامپوننت مد شوید(نوار سمت چب از بالا دومی)
سپس روی باتن Pکلید کنید تا کتابخانه براتون باز بشه
در اینجا لیستی از تمامی طعات موجود در برنامه که قابلیت ابدیت را دارا هست مشاهده می کنید
می توانید در تکس باکس نام قطعه ی مورد نظر را وارد کرده تا قطعه مورد نظر را پیدا کنید
پس از انتخاب قطعه رو دکمه OKکلید کنید سپس یک بار بر روی صفه ادیت ویندوز(همون محیط کار)کلیک کنید تا قطعه انتخاب شده را بتوانید بر روی صفحه بگذارید و مکان انرا مشخص کنید
بعداز بردن قطعه در مکان مناسب یک بار کلیک کنید تا قطعه در ان جا قرار گیرد
حال نوبت بستن مدارمون فرا رسیده
وقتی وارد کتاب خانه شدی در قمت سرچ LED را وارد کنید و طبق نکات گفته شده انرا برروی هر کجا که خواستید قرار دهید
حال دوباره وارد کتابخانه شوید و در قسمت سرچ اسم resرا وارد کنید(این کار برای انتخاب مقاومت می باشد(توجه داشته باشید که مقدار مقاومت مهم نیست و این کار باید پس از نصب ان بر صفحه انجام گیرد)
باید یاد اور شوم برای تغذیه و زمین نباید از کتابخانه استفاده کرد بلکه باید به گزینه ترمینالس مد برویم که در انجا منبع تغذیه و.......به صورت جداگانه مشخص شده اند
پس به این تر تیب یه منبع تغیه و زمین به مدارمان اضافه می کنیم و مطابق شکل انهارا سیم کشی می کنیم
برای درست کردن مقاومت بر روی مقاومت دابل کلیک کرده و مقابل عبارتresistance عدد مورد نظر با واحد ان را وارد میکنیم که برای مدار ما یک کیلو اهم کافی می باشد
حال برنامه خود را ران میکنیم
اگر مدار سالم باشد ال ای دی روشن و به رنگ مثلا ابی در می اید
اگر توضیحاتم مشکلی داشت اعلام کنید
با تشکر :چشمک:

----------


## KING AMIN

سلام پروژه بعدی چست

----------


## SEZAR.CO

امیدوارم تا حالا مشکلی نداشته باشید
اگه داشتید بپرسید

----------


## SEZAR.CO

پروژه 2
سلام 
دوستان هدف از این پروژه اشنایی با ترانزیستور و اصلا چیه
ترانزیستور دارهی سه پایه بیس امیتر  و کلکتور
که اگه به پایه ی بیس(وسطی)ا منطقی برسه
اجازه عبور جریان از کلکتور به امیتر را میدهد
این قطعات و این نقشه 
اگه مشکلی بود بگید

----------


## k1.technology

میشه با همین برنامه یه سی پی یو 4بیتی ساخت؟ اموزشش هم اگه بدین ممنون میشم

----------


## electro_fuzzy

سلام 
1-میخواستم بدونم چطوری میشه یه قطعه با کاربرد خواص برای کتابخانه نرم افزار در بخش شبیه سازی تعریف میکنین ؟

2- در بخش pcb میخواستم برد یه قطعه smd رو بزنم ولی تو کتابخانه نبود تو طراحی هم پایه های قطعه باید خیلی به هم نزدیک باشن . قطعات smd داخل برنامه پایه هاش خیلی با هم فاصله دارن

----------


## SEZAR.CO

> میخواستم بدونم چطوری میشه یه قطعه با کاربرد خواص برای کتابخانه نرم افزار در بخش شبیه سازی تعریف میکنین ؟


می خواهید برش طراحی کنید

----------


## SEZAR.CO

> میشه با همین برنامه یه سی پی یو 4بیتی ساخت؟ اموزشش هم اگه بدین ممنون میشم



فکر نمی کنم(شاید بشه بهتره از اقا فرزاد بپرسی)

----------


## SEZAR.CO

> -میخواستم بدونم چطوری میشه یه قطعه با کاربرد خواص برای کتابخانه نرم افزار در بخش شبیه سازی تعریف میکنین ؟


فکر می کنم شما باید با سی شارپی وی بی دلفی و ...... کار کرده باشی و با کمپوننت ه و کتابخانه ها توی اونجا اشنا باشی و می تونند dll یا هر چیز دیگه ای باشند
اینجا هم همین طور همه ی المان ها تعدادی dll هستند که هر بار کتاب خانه را ابدیت می کنی اضافه میشن
وال دومتون نفهمیدم

----------

